# Guildford Meet 10th May Newlands Corner



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

This was the location of the first ever Surrey TT meet, so I do hope a few more owners will attend this meet.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I have put this down on the calendar


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll come over for this one, it's an excellent venue


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

As I originally suggested this venue at the last G&G meeting, I'd better come...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

tt-tony said:


> As I originally suggested this venue at the last G&G meeting, I'd better come...


Yes I think you better mate and this is my 1000 posting


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Vic
I will try to be at this one, please put me down.

Thanks.

Kam


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Vic,

Where exactly do you meet? Have you got a postcode mate so i can check in on the sat nav for distance etc?

John


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

GU4 8SE, that'll get you close.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

JayGemson said:


> GU4 8SE, that'll get you close.


Cheers jay :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

We might well be have a few SolenTTeers oweners at this meet and they are most welcome as our all are Surrey owners.

Please make the effort to come along and make it a really good evening.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup Ill be there


----------



## Dee Bee (Apr 29, 2006)

What time please ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Usually its around 19:15


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Dee Bee said:


> What time please ?


The evening meets start at 7pm onwards and it will be nice to see a new owner so please come along

Vic


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Vic whats the actual address? Dont think ive got anything planned so i may be able to make it. Thats if ya want me


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Vic whats the actual address? Dont think ive got anything planned so i may be able to make it. Thats if ya want me


The location of the meet is at Newlands Corner - Vistors Centre Drove Road Shere Drove Road is just of the A25 
Please check Multimap postcode GU4 8SE

Only speaking for my self of course you can come, others might have other opinons :wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll join Dee Bee as another newbie if you guys don't mind :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

BuTTons

Hey we don't mind, The more the merrier


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Vic

Any chance you can make your avatar any bigger? Struggling to see what it is!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Vic
> 
> Any chance you can make your avatar any bigger? Struggling to see what it is!! :wink:


Cheeky fecker :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS us SolenTTers will be coming up to see you all, no fightin please :twisted:

Hopefully arriving about 8pm 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Vic
> ...


Told ya! :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

cool looks like this should be a good turn out then :!:

Looking forward to this


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just get the drinks in for us latecomers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh no, I wont be able to make this one now  Double booked myself 

TT's looking very sorry for itself at the moment anyway, on it's old scuffed-up 17" six-spokes whilst the 19s are off being refubished and the rear wheels are majorly pigeon-toed until I get to attending to the rear suspension. I promise it'll be ready for Poole Quay!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Being refurbed already Jay ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not coming if it's p1ssing it down like it is at the moment. Can't think of anything worse than being in the company of TTotal, at a local cottaging spot & in the pouring rain!! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You say the sweetest things Kneel :-*


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Vic
> 
> Any chance you can make your avatar any bigger? Struggling to see what it is!! :wink:


It's a female :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe he hasnt seen one of those before?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Neil... come along and look at my new Angel Eyes and dark backgrounds and smokey corners too !

Almost like yours but of course with 18inch wheels (for the moment.....) :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've got 18 inches of pure Nuvaraligona, (or whatever), wheels now Johnny boy. Didn't go for smoked corners cos they're like r'soles in that everyone's got them!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ttvic said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Vic
> ...


Well, it wasn't. It was some huge 40 foot building banner like pic of a number plate or something! T1t! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


So it was, but I change it just for you, but it was within the defined limits as laid out by the forum, but the picture of my daughter is far better.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thought it was your Nan! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Have you meet my nan, you sly old devil


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Met her ~ I've had her mate. And she damn fine!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm gonna tell his Granpa :twisted:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Met her ~ I've had her mate. And she damn fine!


Hope you paid her well, other wise grandpa will be most upset


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Come on admit it .............who's been out tonight polishing their pipes and buffing their paintwork? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Had planned to do it today but the weather isnt looking very promising


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its wonderful here on the sunny coast now, but I aint had time to clean the TT since 2 weeks, sorry Kneel :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just drive it into the Mariner then Joan! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Just drive it into the Mariner then Joan! :wink:


Roof Up or Down ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You jessies hoo can't spel.... tut tut

its marina ok :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ttvic said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Just drive it into the marina then Joan! :wink:
> ...


Down. Might drown the miserable old git with a bit of luck!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Need cooling down here so a swim would be lovely please! Its 21 degs .. 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Really, really sorry guys but I'm still gonna be able to make it tonight!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn, you had me excited for a moment Neil :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great evening weather wise for a drive, lets hope the M25 kind to me, having to come from Hertford


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Roooooooooooooooooof doooooooooooooooooooown tonight Vic (as usual for me anyhow :roll: )


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Tis looking a bit black out there boys! :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great meet and good to see everyone, I know I said Id sort some photos out tonight but it will have to wait till the morning Im afraid.

Great venue Vic - highly recommended!


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Great night... cant wait to see those pictures Joss....

Respect to Vic, great venue, great turnout... nice weather!


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Enjoyed my first meet, was good to meet you all. Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just like to thank all who came for making it such a great meet and I also would like to see the pictures.

Great Evening


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Some pics as promised:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice pictures! 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

J55TTC ~ Stunning pics mate. What camera's that with?

Thanks to all for a great night. Good to see the old crew, (& the older crew 'TTotal' :wink: ), and meet the newbies. Managed to dodge the rain which was good and great location for a weekend meet during the day maybe!


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Superb pics mate! love the one of my car, do you reckon you'd be able to email it to me? It even looks pretty clean - you must be good!


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Great first meet and glad to have met everyone !  Thanks Vic ! Pics are up for viewing. Looking forward to the next one !

http://public.fotki.com/KezTT/guildford_meet_10-05-06/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Worth the long haul cruise for us SolenTTeers but a shame we missed the light for taking pics, a nice turn out .

Never enough time to meet everyone at these meets so sorry about that. Wanted to say hello to some newcomers too.

Us SolenTTeers would be very hooured if you would give us the pleasure to invite you all down to our manor for the next meet (or if you are all coming down to Poole JUNE 30th BIG MEET see events board sticky- perhaps the following month)

Nice race home too (at 70 mph of course :wink: )

John


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

BuTTons said:


> Great first meet and glad to have met everyone !  Thanks Vic ! Pics are up for viewing. Looking forward to the next one !
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/KezTT/guildford_meet_10-05-06/


Ah BuTTons, I'm touched: 'Angel Eyes' :










Don't forget to add it to your birthday list!! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

For some reason I can not see the pictures


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clean your spex Vic :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ttvic said:


> For some reason I can not see the pictures


Don't worry Vic. There aren't any of your dirty beast! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It was pretty dark no one would see the dirt.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The blighters hid the cameras when we arrived from the South.... :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Last few from the meet. Apologies to Mr 05 reg DSG roadster (forgot your name  ) The picture was all blurred 

HRD TT: PM me youre email and Ill mail a full res 2MB image.

If anyone else wants a copy of any of the images just send me a PM.

Auditt260bhp: its a canon 10d, should have brought my tripod along and the images would have been a bit more crisp.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very nice pic thanks mate - Helen on the phone for a change! :lol:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm ... funny how moving your birthday forward a few months makes a husband clutch his wallet tighter !! :lol:

Oops and Vic, to answer your question, we would love to be up in Gaydon on 16 July !


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Now I can see the pictures on my home computer they are really good considering the light level was so low.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Vic


----------

